# Tarpon fly



## Flyfish40




----------



## Flyfish40

Also like to tie this in tan with a touch of orange


----------



## kjnengr

Flyfish40 said:


> View attachment 118398


I have a general question regarding tarpon flies with zonker strips. I see almost all of them tied similar to Flyfish40's fly above. 

Since tarpon flies float/suspend above the tarpon, should the zonker be tied in "upside down" so the "pretty" side would be facing the fish instead of the leather side?

Also, If the fly is supposed to ride as high as possible, why are bead chain eyes often added to tarpon flies? 

Disclaimer: I have NO experience fishing for tarpon and I overthink a lot of things.


----------



## TwitchAO

As far as fishing them it does not matter. It's all about getting that fly in the strike zone. For laid up backcountry fish it is common to tie the zonker facing down so that the fly lands much softer as you want to land that fly as close to the fish as possible without spooking it.


----------



## Guest

kjnengr said:


> I have a general question regarding tarpon flies with zonker strips. I see almost all of them tied similar to Flyfish40's fly above.
> 
> Since tarpon flies float/suspend above the tarpon, should the zonker be tied in "upside down" so the "pretty" side would be facing the fish instead of the leather side?
> 
> Also, If the fly is supposed to ride as high as possible, why are bead chain eyes often added to tarpon flies?
> 
> Disclaimer: I have NO experience fishing for tarpon and I overthink a lot of things.


I see most tarpon flies with large holographic eyes instead of beads. Agree with zonker facedown tho. Whats MS goto taropon and juvie tarpon flies? Pictures encouraged.


----------



## TwitchAO

Another thing to remember when using zonker is that it fouls from time to time. Some tiers use foul guards but as I was told once when asking the creator of the tarpon toad why he does not use them and how he keeps them from fouling he replied, "Better movement and learn to cast better" lol. this means no tailing loops as they cause most of the fouling.


----------



## Flyfish40

Yes I agree better to tie Zonker with the leather strip riding up, with black it’s hard to see the leather strip but other colors I definitely like to tie leather side up. On the note of fouling up the zonker strip, I like to tie a piece of mono (25lb) or so on the hook before the zonker strip. Once you tie the zonker strip you can make a small hole in the leather and pass the mono from bottom to the top and then tie the mono piece down on top of the zonker strip. Really helps! Versus a loop of mono just under neath the zonker strip.


----------



## Guest

Awful pictures but what I have on my phone.

Pretty much been using these soley for beach side tarpon in Tampa area last few summers. Yes even the worm pattern works. Even hundreds of miles from the keys


----------



## SC on the FLY

Here’s a couple


----------



## Ken T

kjnengr said:


> I have a general question regarding tarpon flies with zonker strips. I see almost all of them tied similar to Flyfish40's fly above.
> 
> Since tarpon flies float/suspend above the tarpon, should the zonker be tied in "upside down" so the "pretty" side would be facing the fish instead of the leather side?
> 
> Also, If the fly is supposed to ride as high as possible, why are bead chain eyes often added to tarpon flies?
> 
> Disclaimer: I have NO experience fishing for tarpon and I overthink a lot of things.


Bead chain eyes combined with deer hair heads are how you try to achieve neutral buoyancy. A fly that will not sink or rise in the water.


----------



## Shallow Expectations

For the juvi's








For the grown ones


----------



## Backwater




----------



## ifsteve

If you have a fly that actually works consistently here's a hint. Don't tell anybody about it. LOL


----------



## SC on the FLY

ifsteve said:


> If you have a fly that actually works consistently here's a hint. Don't tell anybody about it. LOL


Why?


----------



## ifsteve

SC on the FLY said:


> Why?


If you have to ask then I can't help you....lol

Seriously look no further than the toad. Used to be a killer then it became famous and every Joe started throwing it. Not near as good a fly now.


----------



## SC on the FLY

ifsteve said:


> If you have to ask then I can't help you....lol
> 
> Seriously look no further than the toad. Used to be a killer then it became famous and every Joe started throwing it. Not near as good a fly now.


LOL ! You took the bait, or fly , I’m surprised you said the toad instead of the cockroach, So how are you a good steward to the younger generation if you are going to sit in a corner and yell all mine and not pass down any knowledge ? That’s a good way to to destroy a sport not enabling other people to be successful.


----------



## kjnengr

SC on the FLY said:


> LOL ! You took the bait, or fly , I’m surprised you said the toad instead of the cockroach, So how are you a good steward to the younger generation if you are going to sit in a corner and yell all mine and not pass down any knowledge ? That’s a good way to to destroy a sport not enabling other people to be successful.


So, I kinda see it both ways. No one owns the water or proprietary use for a certain fly, but if a person spends time and resources to figure something out, why are they then required to tell everyone about their method of success? - Especially on the internet for ALL to see.


----------



## ifsteve

A. I don't give a carp if you or anybody else on some internet forum is successful. And I am saying that only half sarcastically!
B. There are a ton of better ways to pass down knowledge and and help the younger generation learn the ropes than to post on social media.


----------



## sotilloa1078

ifsteve said:


> A. I don't give a carp if you or anybody else on some internet forum is successful. And I am saying that only half sarcastically!
> B. There are a ton of better ways to pass down knowledge and and help the younger generation learn the ropes than to post on social media.


Exactly! I personally have tweaked and tried so many different little details on flies with my good friend and fly tier, and have had good results. Only people that know those things are him and I because we spent hours on the water and on the phone trying to figure out what we could tweak so give the fly a little extra something. 

I’ll be damn if I just post it online for everyone to see. I enjoy that part of fishing for tarpon. Trying to tweak minor details and trying to push the envelope. Sure there’s plenty of flies that work as is. But I like to change things sometimes. 

PS- you can have the best fly ever. But if you can’t put it where it needs to be and strip it right. You’ll never know that fly works.


----------



## SomaliPirate

SC on the FLY said:


> LOL ! You took the bait, or fly , I’m surprised you said the toad instead of the cockroach, So how are you a good steward to the younger generation if you are going to sit in a corner and yell all mine and not pass down any knowledge ? That’s a good way to to destroy a sport not enabling other people to be successful.


Tarpon is a lot like Fight Club in that respect. Now that my oldest son is 3 I'm considering making him ride out to tarpon spots with a burlap bag on his head so he can't leak information.


----------



## SC on the FLY

ifsteve said:


> A. I don't give a carp if you or anybody else on some internet forum is successful. And I am saying that only half sarcastically!
> B. There are a ton of better ways to pass down knowledge and and help the younger generation learn the ropes than to post on social media.


A likewise
B You're right the younger generation doesn’t use social media


----------



## SC on the FLY

SomaliPirate said:


> Tarpon is a lot like Fight Club in that respect. Now that my oldest son is 3 I'm considering making him ride out to tarpon spots with a burlap bag on his head so he can't leak information.


Lol , I’m tellin ya , tell him IfSteve says he’s only allowed to use a tarpon toads , not sure what they are?


----------



## kjnengr

SC on the FLY said:


> Lol , I’m tellin ya , tell him IfSteve says he’s only allowed to use a tarpon toads , not sure what they are?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tarpon+toad


----------



## eightwt

ifsteve said:


> Seriously look no further than the toad. Used to be a killer then it became famous and every Joe started throwing it. Not near as good a fly now.


Perhaps, but could other factors also be in play? Other fly's that have been used forever by many still catch plenty of fish, the "Adams" dry fly and the "Deceiver" are examples. Are they as good as they once were? Who knows. Trying to figure where they are and what they might eat at any given time is why they they call it fishing and not catching , I guess.


----------



## SC on the FLY

kjnengr said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tarpon+toad


It was a joke , but thank you for the info, It’s nice to see some members sharing information


----------



## TwitchAO

The patterns are in many ways over-thought. I would worry about my casting ability more so than what fly I would tie on but that being said there are some things that will make some patterns more successful than others. Color relating to the water quality is a big factor. The size of fly you are fishing can be a factor. There are a few books out there that have a wealth of knowledge that can take someone eager to learn to the next level. I think the informations you have earned by time on the water should be held close to the chest, I do believe in sharing enough information to get another generation excited about fishing (technique, behavior patterns, features to look for, leader formulas, ect, but not actual spots or exact patterns. I have friends that want me to share everything with them and I don't believe in that. Their excuse is they have families and/or don't have time to learn. Hate to sound mean but that is not my problem. Next thing you know they are telling every stranger that walks by because they can't comprehend the impact. You do not fly fish to make things easy. I tell those people all the time if they want it to be easy then use bait.


----------



## TwitchAO

SomaliPirate said:


> Tarpon is a lot like Fight Club in that respect. Now that my oldest son is 3 I'm considering making him ride out to tarpon spots with a burlap bag on his head so he can't leak information.


You want to witness some real fireworks, go snapper fishing out of Al. and listen to the VHS when boats start marking other boats with radar. Some boats want even pull up on a reef is they can see other boats on the radar.


----------



## SomaliPirate

TwitchAO said:


> You want to witness some real fireworks, go sapper fishing out of Al. and listen to the VHS when boats start marking other boats with radar. Some boats want even pull up on a reef is they can see other boats on the radar.


My dad and his buddies used to have some kind of code they used to encrypt their LORAN numbers when talking on the VHF. This was NC in the 80's...thank God radar wasn't common then.


----------



## kjnengr

SC on the FLY said:


> It was a joke , but thank you for the info, It’s nice to see some members sharing information


I knew there was no way you were that dense. 

And believe me. You don't want any info from me. You would be more confused than when you first began.


----------



## shb

SC on the FLY said:


> LOL ! You took the bait, or fly , I’m surprised you said the toad instead of the cockroach, So how are you a good steward to the younger generation if you are going to sit in a corner and yell all mine and not pass down any knowledge ? That’s a good way to to destroy a sport not enabling other people to be successful.







I think you mean Preserve a sport.


The insecure dipships looking for handouts will trade their mom for recognition on social media. So you can imagine how little respect they have fishing info.




There's equal opportunity for anyone who wants it to go out on the flats, beaches etc., watch the wildlife, learn the food chain, and the target fish. Anyone.







You know.....put in the time. Like all the fish whisperers do/did.



If you love something you'll teach yourself. If not, you'll forever be looking for shortcuts, and handouts.


----------



## TwitchAO

SomaliPirate said:


> My dad and his buddies used to have some kind of code they used to encrypt their LORAN numbers when talking on the VHF. This was NC in the 80's...thank God radar wasn't common then.


LOL I remember the old LORAN units. My dad had one when I was young. Still might have his old grid chart of the Destin area.


----------



## Zika

There are still plenty of long-time charter skippers in Destin who guard LORAN numbers like bank vaults.


----------



## SC on the FLY

kjnengr said:


> I knew there was no way you were that dense.
> 
> And believe me. You don't want any info from me. You would be more confused than when you first began.


Lol, Sorry OP hopefully we can get back to posting some tarpon flies we might’ve completely derailed this thread


----------



## Guest

SC on the FLY said:


> Here’s a couple
> View attachment 118586


Props for having the balls to share instead of writing a 5 paragraph essay. To everyone else, please start a journal


----------



## Seymour fish

SC on the FLY said:


> LOL ! You took the bait, or fly , I’m surprised you said the toad instead of the cockroach, So how are you a good steward to the younger generation if you are going to sit in a corner and yell all mine and not pass down any knowledge ? That’s a good way to to destroy a sport not enabling other people to be successful.


Gotta love that Implied Knowledge


----------



## mro

6 of 36 posts have a fly pic.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flysalt060

Toad or a dragon tail. Somali don’t if you remember captain Steve. Went to snapper banks on charter with him, before you couldn’t fish for ARS, he used loran to set the drifts. GPS got us there, he swears by loran c


----------



## SomaliPirate

flysalt060 said:


> Toad or a dragon tail. Somali don’t if you remember captain Steve. Went to snapper banks on charter with him, before you couldn’t fish for ARS, he used loran to set the drifts. GPS got us there, he swears by loran c


Steve Amick?


----------



## SC on the FLY




----------



## redchaser

ifsteve said:


> A. I don't give a carp if you or anybody else on some internet forum is successful. And I am saying that only half sarcastically!
> B. There are a ton of better ways to pass down knowledge and and help the younger generation learn the ropes than to post on social media.


Steve, you forgot the all important

C. Stay Off My Lawn...


----------



## ifsteve

redchaser said:


> Steve, you forgot the all important
> 
> C. Stay Off My Lawn...


I don't have a problem with guys getting on my lawn. After all its a public lawn. But I do get testy when they have to yak about it all over the internet. Just plain dumb.

I get that there are no "secret" spots anymore. That's pretty true. But even if only one new guy gets some intel off a webiste and shows up in his boat that's still one more boat that used to not be there.


----------



## flyfishing

McKnight's Home Slice.... *mic drop*


----------



## flysalt060

SomaliPirate said:


> Steve Amick?


Yes sir


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SC on the FLY said:


> It was a joke , but thank you for the info, It’s nice to see some members sharing information


No one is obligated to share any information. When we do that’s good, when we don’t it doesn’t make us selfish assholes it just means get your ass on the water and figure it out like most of us did. 
When I come to Florida again I need a list of flies to bring and GPS coordinates so be ready...


----------



## SC on the FLY

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one is obligated to share any information. When we do that’s good, when we don’t it doesn’t make us selfish assholes it just means get your ass on the water and figure it out like most of us did.
> When I come to Florida again I need a list of flies to bring and GPS coordinates so be ready...


Lol, that’s funny the OP made this thread about flies and all of a sudden it’s become spots that are all mine, and nobody’s telling anybody about anything, Unless dues are paid etc. etc. etc.nobody’s calling you selfish assholes, or selfish , Hey OP smack says you’re not allowed to see any flies until you pay your dues… Sorry


----------



## SC on the FLY

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one is obligated to share any information. When we do that’s good, when we don’t it doesn’t make us selfish assholes it just means get your ass on the water and figure it out like most of us did.
> When I come to Florida again I need a list of flies to bring and GPS coordinates so be ready...


Can somebody PLEAse call Jared and Rob immediately and tell them to cancel their shows, also please somebody get in touch with Sandy and tell him to pull all the flies off the shelf until everybody pays their dues, Lmfao


----------



## Guest

brecken said:


> Alright y’all Tarpon season is right around the corner.. whats y’alls go to fly for those annoying sons of bitches lol


OP - what area are you fishing?


----------



## afernandez

There is no go to fly, at least not on my part of the west coast. On most days there isn’t a secret fly that is going to out perform another well thought out pattern unless that “secret fly” emulates a specific food source the tarpon are locked on.

have there been days that they don’t seem to eat anything else other than that outside the box pattern I’ve been saving? Yes. Have they refused the same fly the very next day? Yes. That is part of the fun - cracking the code. Sometimes you can find a fly they want, sometimes they simply just won’t eat, sometimes they will eat anything.

Over years and years of trying different pattens and learning from other guys, I have a very strong belief that sink rate is the most important element (Where are the fish in the water column - the fly needs to be in their zone; hook size, eyes, type of material, amount of material and current all have an effect) , followed by movement (I like rabbit, marabou, craft fur), color (dictates by water clarity, sun, food source and fish reaction), then silhouette (food source, water clarity, sun).

all that being said, I do have an all around pattern that checks the most boxes based on average conditions and fish behavior. That is my starting point most days and I change from there based on conditions and what the fish are doing. I can tell you that it is no secret, it’s been used for decades, it’s in the High Rollers book and it still feeds fish consistently every season.

I’m kind of scared someone is going to send John Wick after me now....


----------



## SomaliPirate

flysalt060 said:


> Yes sir


OP: sorry for derail

Amick's dad was my dad's boss in the Army. My dad taught him how to fish and sold him his first boat.


----------



## ifsteve

SC on the FLY said:


> Can somebody PLEAse call Jared and Rob immediately and tell them to cancel their shows, also please somebody get in touch with Sandy and tell him to pull all the flies off the shelf until everybody pays their dues, Lmfao


Now that right there is just silly. They are PAID a good amount of money to share that information. And how sure are you that they don't have their new go to pattern that they aren't saying anything about?


----------



## Guest

ifsteve said:


> Now that right there is just silly. They are PAID a good amount of money to share that information. And how sure are you that they don't have their new go to pattern that they aren't saying anything about?


sorry, but if you have learned anything from silver kings I’d be interested. Show is filmed beautifully but is an awful show. I don’t need specific patterns, locations etc in a show, but at least make it somewhat informative. What tides, how you are approaching fish, anything

SKs is a poorly edited, poorly constructed show. Last episode they played the same commentary twice with different clips


----------



## kjnengr




----------



## SC on the FLY

I spit my coffee


afernandez said:


> There is no go to fly, at least not on my part of the west coast. On most days there isn’t a secret fly that is going to out perform another well thought out pattern unless that “secret fly” emulates a specific food source the tarpon are locked on.
> 
> have there been days that they don’t seem to eat anything else other than that outside the box pattern I’ve been saving? Yes. Have they refused the same fly the very next day? Yes. That is part of the fun - cracking the code. Sometimes you can find a fly they want, sometimes they simply just won’t eat, sometimes they will eat anything.
> 
> Over years and years of trying different pattens and learning from other guys, I have a very strong belief that sink rate is the most important element (Where are the fish in the water column - the fly needs to be in their zone; hook size, eyes, type of material, amount of material and current all have an effect) , followed by movement (I like rabbit, marabou, craft fur), color (dictates by water clarity, sun, food source and fish reaction), then silhouette (food source, water clarity, sun).
> 
> all that being said, I do have a go-to all around pattern that checks the most boxes based on average conditions and fish behavior. That is my starting point most days and I change from there based on conditions and what the fish are doing. I can tell you that it is no secret, it’s been used for decades, it’s in the High Rollers book and it still feeds fish consistently every season.
> 
> I’m kind of scared someone is going to send John Wick after me now....


 I just spit my coffee out, lmao


----------



## SC on the FLY

Tarpon Nole said:


> sorry, but if you have learned anything from silver kings I’d be interested. Show is filmed beautifully but is an awful show. I don’t need specific patterns, locations etc in a show, but at least make it somewhat informative. What tides, how you are approaching fish, anything
> 
> SKs is a poorly edited, poorly constructed show. Last episode they played the same commentary twice with different clips


They must not be using the secret pattern, They never catch any fish on that show, point taken though , Would like more technical talk


----------



## Guest

SC on the FLY said:


> They must not be using the secret pattern, They never catch any fish on that show, point taken though , Would like more technical talk


anything would be nice. It has gone down hill since they abandoned the tournament episodes they had first few seasons. Rob fordyce and Bou were much more tv like able than Jared also


----------



## SC on the FLY

Tarpon Nole said:


> anything would be nice. It has gone down hill since they abandoned the tournament episodes they had first few seasons. Rob fordyce and Bou were much more tv like able than Jared also


Agree


----------



## SC on the FLY

On a sidenote I hope I’m not offending anybody, sincerely, we’re just talking fishing here


----------



## TidewateR

Here's a collaboration I did with a tarpon over the summer. He tweaked it for me, and thought I'd do better without a hook point. Hey Thanks!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Tarpon Nole said:


> anything would be nice. It has gone down hill since they abandoned the tournament episodes they had first few seasons. Rob fordyce and Bou were much more tv like able than Jared also


Still beats a bass fishing show though!

Edit: The lack of tech talk on there annoys the hell out of me and Fordyce cussing at the camera boat was the best. I do like that they put a lot of focus on conservation and highlight BTT a lot though.


----------



## kjnengr

TidewateR said:


> Here's a collaboration I did with a tarpon over the summer. He tweaked it for me, and thought I'd do better without a hook point. Hey Thanks!


He was appalled by that ginormous loop knot.


----------



## Backwater

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one is obligated to share any information. When we do that’s good, when we don’t it doesn’t make us selfish assholes it just means get your ass on the water and figure it out like most of us did.
> When I come to Florida again I need a list of flies to bring and GPS coordinates so be ready...


Just PM me brah, but I'm not posting it up publicly.


----------



## Backwater

SC on the FLY said:


>


And...??


----------



## TidewateR

kjnengr said:


> He was appalled by that ginormous loop knot.


Ouch! 

...thankfully our fish aren't that snobby


----------



## SC on the FLY

Backwater said:


> And...??


And what? How many split shot do you fish yours with? LOL


----------



## brecken

Tarpon Nole said:


> OP - what area are you fishing?


SwFl


----------



## Backwater

SC on the FLY said:


> And what? How many split shot do you fish yours with? LOL


And you posted a fly, so I did too. No split shots needed.


----------



## SC on the FLY

Backwater said:


> And you posted a fly, so I did too. No split shots needed.


I can tutor you on your trout game if you like


----------



## SomaliPirate

Y'all be nice.


----------



## brecken

Never knew so much shit could come from asking y’all about some flies you use for tarpon lol


----------



## LowHydrogen

brecken said:


> Never knew so much shit could come from asking y’all about some flies you use for tarpon lol


Shit, just try and ask for pics of peoples boats and see what happens... LMAO!


----------



## LowHydrogen

kjnengr said:


> He was appalled by that ginormous loop knot.


Savage as hell hahaha


----------



## Guest

brecken said:


> SwFl












Chill out right here. They like either a dark bunny or toad. Placement is more important


----------



## redchaser

TidewateR said:


> Ouch!
> 
> ...thankfully our fish aren't that snobby


You know it's bad when Corey's bagging on you. That's ok Ms. Blue Boobs will make you feel better.


----------



## Guest

Even better. Go chill out here. Bring a time machine, and you can possibly get a world record


----------



## TidewateR

mardi gras fun continues today, red!

when the hook breaks before the knot, I’ll take it...also fish didn’t seem to mind


----------



## SC on the FLY

Tarpon Nole said:


> Even better. Go chill out here. Bring a time machine, and you can possibly get a world record
> View attachment 119126


That looks like my lava lamp


----------



## Guest

SC on the FLY said:


> That looks like my lava lamp


I’m feeling generous. Here’s another top secret spot


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backwater said:


> Just PM me brah, but I'm not posting it up publicly.


I’ll call you how about that?!? Haha


----------



## Smackdaddy53

brecken said:


> Never knew so much shit could come from asking y’all about some flies you use for tarpon lol


I’m just pissed I missed tarpon this summer in Texas. Only boated 5. I wonder why people were rubbernecking when we got back to the ramp with tarpon tails sticking out of the Yeti 600...they probably thought we had some big kingfish or barracuda.


----------



## Backwater

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m just pissed I missed tarpon this summer in Texas. Only boated 5. I wonder why people were rubbernecking when we got back to the ramp with tarpon tails sticking out of the Yeti 600...they probably thought we had some big kingfish or barracuda.


They taste good sauteed in butter.


----------



## Backwater

Tarpon Nole said:


> View attachment 119116
> 
> 
> Chill out right here. They like either a dark bunny or toad. Placement is more important


Wait, I know where that is!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Backwater said:


> Wait, I know where that is!


I know where the other 2 are, wanna trade info?? LOL


----------



## Backwater

LowHydrogen said:


> I know where the other 2 are, wanna trade info?? LOL


PM sent!


----------



## Guest

Backwater said:


> Wait, I know where that is!


Ha! That one might actually be the toughest as it hasn’t been filmed, printed, glorified but it’s definitely not a secret 

the other two are much easier to guess


----------



## redchaser

TidewateR said:


> mardi gras fun continues today, red!
> 
> when the hook breaks before the knot, I’ll take it...also fish didn’t seem to mind


THey don't mind because you're using the magical dragon tail that mesmerizes them.


----------



## Backwater

Tarpon Nole said:


> Ha! That one might actually be the toughest as it hasn’t been filmed, printed, glorified but it’s definitely not a secret
> 
> the other two are much easier to guess


For some reason, I can't PM you. So PM me and I'll tell you where it is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I thought I had a patent on posting coordinates like that...


----------



## afernandez




----------



## sidelock

kjnengr said:


> So, I kinda see it both ways. No one owns the water or proprietary use for a certain fly, but if a person spends time and resources to figure something out, why are they then required to tell everyone about their method of success? - Especially on the internet for ALL to see.


Not a requirement, one of the most gratifying rewards in life is the ability and willingness to share with others.


----------



## sidelock

ifsteve said:


> Now that right there is just silly. They are PAID a good amount of money to share that information. And how sure are you that they don't have their new go to pattern that they aren't saying anything about?


If they are paid, aren't they selling it then instead of sharing it ?


----------



## ifsteve

sidelock said:


> If they are paid, aren't they selling it then instead of sharing it ?


Exactly my point!


----------



## SC on the FLY

ifsteve said:


> Exactly my point!


So you won’t show somebody any of your tarpon flies unless they pay you, LOL


----------



## MariettaMike

All of the above.

Call The Fish Hawk in Atlanta, and they'll ship some to you.


----------



## tailwalk

sotilloa1078 said:


> you can have the best fly ever. But if you can’t put it where it needs to be and strip it right. You’ll never know that fly works.


Pretty much sums it up in my limited experience


----------



## lemaymiami

All of my royalty patterns with Umpqua Feather Merchants are for tarpon.... but after trying to read this thread I simply gave up and the next time anyone posts anything about tarpon flies my first thought will be "thank heavens for the Everglades where fish eat darned nearly anything you present properly...."


----------



## sidelock

Toads wouldn't be a bad start. These are tied with Arctic Fox tail, much more durable than marabou and doesn't retain as much water as bunny strip.


----------



## HPXFLY

One thing I know is your more likely to get a picture of someones wife's hoohoos before a picture of a tarpon fly that is getting bites in certain parts of the state.


----------



## Fishshoot

HPXFLY said:


> One thing I know is your more likely to get a picture of someones wife's hoohoos before a picture of a tarpon fly that is getting bites in certain parts of the state.


I have some pictures of flies in my phone and I would probably get in more trouble if I posted them than "hoohoos". I also wouldn't because they were sent to me by a very capable guide trying to help me change my luck and I aint burning that bridge!!


----------



## kjnengr

HPXFLY said:


> One thing I know is your more likely to get a picture of someones wife's hoohoos before a picture of a tarpon fly that is getting bites in certain parts of the state.



Anyone have a good looking wife that is interested in the new flies I've designed? You show me yours, I'll show you mine.


----------



## kjnengr

Serious question from an ignorant ******* who fly fishes mostly for redfish......

I've always been a person that believes it's way more about presentation than the actual fly. Things like cast proximity to the fish, direction the fly is stripped, speed the fly is stripped, sink rate of the fly etc. 

What makes one fly better than all the others and why is it so secret? Is it using certain materials that make the fly present itself differently? Why will tarpon eat the secret fly, but not a similar fly? If tarpon were so set on lifelike facsimiles, then tarpon flies would be a lot more realistic, which most are not.


----------



## HPXFLY

Often times they key in on certain things that may not be as widely known about No I’m not talking about worms either. More time you spend on the water and in that area the more you learn about that fishery.

Yea the presentation, position, speed, angle all come into play but they gotta want to eat it.

Tarpon over sand in clean water ain’t like those bayou redfish where you hit them in the tail and they whip around and eat it. Often times I wish they were, but part of the fun is when you know one is gonna slide out and eat it after getting denied 50 times already that day.


----------



## backbone

Its funny to think so hard about a tiny fly when they garbage can a 10" Hogey...
The sacred poon fly box has always been holy and defended to the death, why would anyone think this forum would be different?
Put your 10,000 hours in like the rest of us.


----------



## lemaymiami

Fish big tarpon in the 'glades where you won't hear any talk at all about secret patterns (unless you came up to my area from the Keys....).


----------



## backbone

lemaymiami said:


> Fish big tarpon in the 'glades where you won't hear any talk at all about secret patterns (unless you came up to my area from the Keys....).


I do, and your right!


----------



## Scottg4001

backbone said:


> Its funny to think so hard about a tiny fly when they garbage can a 10" Hogey.


Truth!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Scottg4001 said:


> Truth!


Or a hopkins casting spoon. Go figure!


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Wow, this thread got highjacked like an oil tanker off the coast of Iran....lol


----------



## mariscos

My mentor taught me to tie the hair facing down.



kjnengr said:


> I have a general question regarding tarpon flies with zonker strips. I see almost all of them tied similar to Flyfish40's fly above.
> 
> Since tarpon flies float/suspend above the tarpon, should the zonker be tied in "upside down" so the "pretty" side would be facing the fish instead of the leather side?
> 
> Also, If the fly is supposed to ride as high as possible, why are bead chain eyes often added to tarpon flies?
> 
> Disclaimer: I have NO experience fishing for tarpon and I overthink a lot of things.


----------



## mariscos

ifsteve said:


> If you have to ask then I can't help you....lol
> 
> Seriously look no further than the toad. Used to be a killer then it became famous and every Joe started throwing it. Not near as good a fly now.


What I've learned is that sometimes it's more about the archer than the arrow.


----------

